# DG Conductors & Orchestras: Booklet Missing?



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

I have just received this set brand new in the UK:








(Brahms 1-4 and Bruckner 7-9)

It didn't come with a booklet, which surprised me. I think all my other DG boxes have come with one, although this is the only box I have in this particular series ("Conductors and Orchetras").

Does anyone have the same release, and if so, did it come with a booklet?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Deutsche Grammophon Press release: "The Yellow Label proudly celebrates the greatest musical partnerships of our age, in a beautiful capbox + cardboard sleeves (*no booklets)*, 8 original albums with original jackets."


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered Bernstein from the same series. I won’t go attempting to hunt down a booklet now I’ve read this. Have to say, $20 for 8 CDs is amazing value. I could be tempted to cast a wider net.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> Deutsche Grammophon Press release: "The Yellow Label proudly celebrates the greatest musical partnerships of our age, in a beautiful capbox + cardboard sleeves (*no booklets)*, 8 original albums with original jackets."


Thanks for digging that up - much appreciated!


----------

